# ATTN: KAT



## marty (Jun 14, 2007)

hello

I me you outside Amoeba in San Fran last summer. We talked about Graffitti. You told me about digihitch and now I need to talk to you about something important! We're headed back to Cali from PA mid July!


(does anyone know how to get in touch with Kat?)

-Marty

Post edited by: marty, at: 2007/06/14 18:51


----------



## Clit Comander (Jun 16, 2007)

you realize that you aren't messaging someone specific and this is a public forum right?


----------



## marty (Jun 16, 2007)

yeah brother.. that's why it's got "ATTN: KAT" in the subject

you know.. so when he gets on here and sees that post he could get in touch with me (or anyone who knows him can put him in touch with me)

Do you know PHILLY -> CHICAGO?


----------



## Clit Comander (Jun 16, 2007)

just had ta make sure cause it looked like a personal message to someone. no i don't


----------



## panik (Jun 24, 2007)

yehh I met him in des moines, his myspace thing is http://www.myspace.com/katskustoms if that helps. 
nice guy!


----------



## marty (Jun 26, 2007)

well from the one pic of his that I can see that looks like him

I sent him a message
thanks a ton!


----------

